# Sticky  Dankung Tube Sizes Explained



## Hrawk

*An updated version along with PDF download can be found *

*HERE*

*or *

*HERE*

Here is a chart to help you quickly see the difference between the various tube sizes available from Dankung.

Cross section area is directly related to draw strength.


----------



## newconvert

that makes the tubes clearer to me, thanks Hrawk


----------



## Pikeman

That's very handy. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Hrawk

You're welcome guys, It's pouring rain today and I'm stuck indoors, just keeping busy


----------



## mckee

thanks hawk very helpful!


----------



## M.J

Perfectly done, good work!


----------



## Btoon84

ordered a few meters of 1842 last week. should be here soon! im excited to shoot them. will be my first chinese tube experience.


----------



## paz

Wow this is great. Perfect timing too. Ive been looking for Dankung tubes the past couple of days, but not sure which I was wanting.

Turns out Im wanting 5080's. e-bay has them for 4 $ a foot after shipping. China isnt taking payment from this region. U.S. ? None of the vendors here on the forum seems to have them.

Any ideas where I can buy some?


----------



## bbshooter

paz said:


> Wow this is great. Perfect timing too. Ive been looking for Dankung tubes the past couple of days, but not sure which I was wanting.
> 
> Turns out Im wanting 5080's. e-bay has them for 4 $ a foot after shipping. China isnt taking payment from this region. U.S. ? None of the vendors here on the forum seems to have them.
> 
> Any ideas where I can buy some?


China and Dankung are celebrating the Chinese New Year. After sending them a query, I recieved a email saying they would be back to processing orders on or about February 2.


----------



## e~shot

Good post Hrawk!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Great information! I remember how confused I was before I figured out (actually someone told me) how Chinese rubber is sized. All the newbs should send you something.


----------



## M.J

I would add that a larger cross-section makes for a heavier draw but not necessarily a faster band. Fatter tubes are better for large ammo but more layers of thinner tube will be faster. For example I would almost guarentee that 4-strand (one loop per side) 1842 is faster than 2-strand (one tube per side) 3060 even though the total amount of rubber is comperable.
It's all about matching bands to ammo.
8-strand 2040 (two loops per side) is the bomb, though


----------



## Hrawk

I have edited the first post and added sizes of Thera tubing as well. Click on the image for a larger version.


----------



## LVO

l recently bought 10 meters of 18-42 from trulytexas.com. $16 included shipping and I received it in about 5 days. Awesome service and fantastic material. Combine that with new pouches from Jim at Performance Catapults and I'm having a complete blast!

and trulytexas also has 17-45 and 20-50 tubing and steel ammo


----------



## NaturalFork

Awesome post! Sticky this!


----------



## Rayshot

Hrawk,

This is what a slingshot community needs. These explanations that make clear in simplistic form so they (we) don't have to dig through info and expend time away from shooting to understand what best suits our needs and preferences.

Great job !!!!!


----------



## Beanflip

I had missed this post. Thanks for sharing Hrawk. I just got some 1842 and I love it! Oh, and there was a little mix up with my order at Truly Texas. But they fixed it up and gave me a free 8 strand 2040 band set. I was very pleased.


----------



## THWACK!

Rayshot said:


> Hrawk,
> 
> This is what a slingshot community needs. These explanations that make clear in simplistic form so they (we) don't have to dig through info and expend time away from shooting to understand what best suits our needs and preferences.
> 
> Great job !!!!!


Ditto!


----------



## cheese

thanks


----------



## Jameslan

paz said:


> Wow this is great. Perfect timing too. Ive been looking for Dankung tubes the past couple of days, but not sure which I was wanting.
> 
> Turns out Im wanting 5080's. e-bay has them for 4 $ a foot after shipping. China isnt taking payment from this region. U.S. ? None of the vendors here on the forum seems to have them.
> 
> Any ideas where I can buy some?


I am from China. If you want to buy something or have some doubt in anything, I can help you on them. But because the time difference, I might not be here when you are here, so you can also contact me at [email protected] to find me.


----------



## Devoman

Great info, thanks Hrawk!


----------



## BuBsMuBollock

Ah top job thanks for your help


----------



## tomshot123

So are the 5080 tubes the most powerful?
Cheers, tom


----------



## Hrawk

Yes they are the 'most powerful' from Dankung, however this does not necessarily mean they are the fastest for any given size and weight of ammo.

Matching the right bands to your ammo is they key to achieving maximum performance.

Personally I would only consider 5080's if I was shooting BIG ammo.

Double 2040's and single 1745's are my preferred tubes for my favourite 9.5mm steel ammo. Double 1745's are awesome for 12mm lead.


----------



## tomshot123

Thanks! Could I use single 5080 for 12mm lead?
Cheers, tom


----------



## Hrawk

tomshot123 said:


> Thanks! Could I use single 5080 for 12mm lead?
> Cheers, tom


Should be fine. It's similar to TB red which has proved to be nice and effective.


----------



## hickymick

nice bit of info.. ive got thera band black tubes nd they are very hard to pull.. looks like i am going for green now.. lol ive got some dankung too.. think its 1842 or 1745 .







great info cheers from uk


----------



## tomshot123

Thanks hrawk!
Tom


----------



## wombat

I missed this thread! great post Hrawk.


----------



## Aras

Extremely useful! Thanks!


----------



## Imperial

... it all makes sense to me now . i knew i saw this chart somewhere before, for some reason today - i just "knew" it was here .


----------



## Hrawk

Charts updated with CORRECT cross sectional areas.

Thanks to McLogan for picking up on my brain fart. Cheers man.


----------



## SlingDaddy

Awesome sticky - thanks Hrawk. Just what a noob like me needs when researching which tubes to use for which application.

Does anybody know the corresponding sizes of the more common commercial western tubes like Trumark and Barnett? Would be great to have info on those for comparison too...

If not, is it a case of getting a sample of each and using a micrometer, as I can't find the info elsewhere.


----------



## Hrawk

Pretty much. If anyone does manage to get measurements on any other tubes I don't have, drop me a PM and I will add them in.


----------



## NightKnight

I hadnt seen this thread before. Good information!


----------



## zwillie

Hi,
here the metric Sizes.










complete list


----------



## leon13

thanks a lot


----------



## M.J

Very useful chart! Using the supplied cross sections backs up my trial and error findings.
My three favorite tube setups are: single 3060s, doubled 2040s, and single Theraband Yellow. These fall in a range of 3.5mm (15% or so) with 2040s on the low end and TBY on the high.
Thanks Hrawk!


----------



## alfshooter

Excellent document.

Thank you very much. ..... Alf


----------



## fionn164

Is this dankung rubber reliable thinking about buying some 18 42 of it


----------



## Hrawk

fionn164 said:


> Is this dankung rubber reliable thinking about buying some 18 42 of it


VERY reliable.

1842 is a great first purchase. Single lengths for shooting small ammo, double it up and go hunting.


----------



## RawSlingshots

Guys, what thera tube would you suggest for around 1/4'' steel?

and what for around 3/8'' steel?

cheers!


----------



## Knotty

Just found this message thread. So much good info, especially for a newbie like me. Thanks!


----------



## Henry the Hermit

RawSlingshots said:


> Guys, what thera tube would you suggest for around 1/4'' steel?
> 
> and what for around 3/8'' steel?
> 
> cheers!


The beige might be OK. Yellow and stronger is too strong for .25, but OK for 3/8 .


----------



## zwillie

Hi,

I added the Mega Rubber (startertube for model airplanes) to the list.










http://www.emc-vega.de/de/categorie/Megarubber?cat=159

Zwillie


----------



## ZorroSlinger

Noobie question: What is CROSS SECTION AREA? I searched and cannot find explanation except that it has to do or related to 'draw strength' but no further details given. Is Cross Section Area given by manufacturer or one uses formula to determine? Also, is CSA only applicable to tubes (not flat bands?) and how do we use CSA to evaluate or make comparisons of the different tubes?


----------



## DaveSteve

I calculate the circular area OD and subtract the circular area ID.

Formular to calculate the circular area: r2 x 3.14 (radius2 x pi)

Cross section is the 'rubber area' when you look at the end of the tube.


----------



## Knotty

Since flat bands also have a cross sectional area that can be calculated, I wonder if a tube and flat (made from the same raw material) with the same CSA would have the same performance?


----------



## CK Slingshots

Thanks for the info Bro!


----------



## Hrawk

Henry in Panama said:


> Great information! I remember how confused I was before I figured out (actually someone told me) how Chinese rubber is sized. All the newbs should send you something.


I agree


----------



## Hrawk

caizhongliang said:


> But we Chinese archers like to play flat rubber band


This was just for clarification as most of us western shooters refer to these size tubes as 'Chinese Tubes'


----------



## ruthiexxxx

can anyone tell me how 50/80 might compare in performance with Theratube Black please ?


----------



## Hrawk

ruthiexxxx said:


> can anyone tell me how 50/80 might compare in performance with Theratube Black please ?


If you take a look at the Tube Cross Section data on the chart you will see that 5080 has almost exactly half the rubber that TT Black has therefore, around 50% of the draw weight and power.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Hrawk said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me how 50/80 might compare in performance with Theratube Black please ?
> 
> 
> 
> If you take a look at the Tube Cross Section data on the chart you will see that 5080 has almost exactly half the rubber that TT Black has therefore, around 50% of the draw weight and power.
Click to expand...

Yes, I had seen that. It's just that there seem to be huge differences in performance regardless of the amount of rubber. The exercise tubes i got locally before i got theratube look very similar, and indeed take a lot of pulling, but their performance was pathetic compared to Theratube.. The salient factor seems to be the alacrity with which the stretched tube strives to regain it's normal length. Some things just seem 'snappier' than others


----------



## Hrawk

If they bands are pure latex, or very close to it, performance should be very similar.

There's a lot of synthetics getting around now which totally suck balls.


----------



## tristanjones

This chart helped me a lot! Thanks Hrawk!

Tristan


----------



## U.S. Male

Can someone that has ordered from Dankung tell me about how long it takes to receive orders from them?


----------



## reset

Took about 2 weeks. 11 working days if i remember from China. Just as fast as i could get it out of the States and shipping was cheaper slightly.


----------



## U.S. Male

Thanks reset. Shipping was free so I couldn't get that any cheaper.


----------



## wangyue

我是中国的 我们都在找你们的宽皮 你们却在找我们的圆皮筋


----------



## ruthiexxxx

wangyue said:


> 我是中国的 我们都在找你们的宽皮 你们却在找我们的圆皮筋


probably


----------



## wangyue

可能是都玩腻歪了吧都想换新鲜的玩意玩玩 我们这里圆皮管多的是 宽皮筋就很少了


----------



## wangyue

话说你懂中文 ？


----------



## ruthiexxxx

wangyue said:


> 话说你懂中文 ？


十分確信在這裡沒人會說中文!!


----------



## wangyue

我又不英文 怎么办就你懂


----------



## ruthiexxxx

是的明白。但在這裡的主要語言是英語


----------



## wangyue

我知道 所以我只有看的份了几乎是没有发言权 除非中文普及了或者自己学好英文了


----------



## ruthiexxxx

或許你應該開始一個彈弓論壇在漢語語言嗎？


----------



## wangyue

我是来借鉴经验的 我们国内有很多弹弓论坛不过我们的弹弓跟你们的不大一样就是


----------



## ruthiexxxx

啊...翻譯軟體是相當不錯的。享受論壇 ！


----------



## wangyue

你也用的翻译软件 那个软件给我试试


----------



## ruthiexxxx

它叫 Bing 翻譯它似乎工作得很好


----------



## wangyue

ok 我下载来试试


----------



## wangyue

是微软的是吧


----------



## wangyue

你有没有兴趣浏览下我们中国的弹弓论坛绝对跟你们的样式不同 而且大部分用的是胶管圆皮筋


----------



## Imperial

wish i knew what you two were saying. too lazy to use translator.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

wangyue said:


> wangyue, on 28 Aug 2013 - 09:25 AM, said:
> 你有没有兴趣浏览下我们中国的弹弓论坛绝对跟你们的样式不同 而且大部分用的是胶管圆皮筋


謝謝你，但沒有足夠的時間為所有英語論壇。!


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Imperial said:


> Imperial, on 28 Aug 2013 - 09:34 AM, said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish i knew what you two were saying. too lazy to use translator.


Didn't I mention that I am fluent in Mandarin ? (
NOT!!)


----------



## Imperial

RUTHIE你是非常国际化。我只是没有时间翻译所有的时间。


----------



## wangyue

看视频就行 给你个网址 互相交流


----------



## wangyue

http://video.baidu.com/v?s=8&word=%B5%AF%B9%AD%BC%A6%CE%B2%BE%C6%CA%D3%C6%B5&fr=ala11

这里都是我们最求威力折腾出来的


----------



## wangyue

你们用都用什么牌子的扁平皮筋


----------



## Shot3883

Can someone clarify. If I cut 10inch of tubing and stretch to 50inch is this a stretch factor or 500% or 400%

I'm guessing 400% but not sure if you have to count the length of the band even though its not stretched.


----------



## zwillie

Hi,

I would say doubling the length is 100% stretch factor.

So stretching from 10" to 50" should be a stretch factor of 400%.


----------



## Crac

YES, I found it!!!

Rolyan Exercise/ Catapult Tubing Sizes

Peach 0.39 cm Inner Diameter x 0.57cm Outerwall Diameter

Orange 0.43 cm Inner Diameter x 0.69cm Outerwall Diameter

Lime 0.48 cm Inner Diameter x 0.85 cm Outerwall Diameter

Blueberry 0.53 cm Inner Diameter x 0.98 cm Outerwall Diameter

Plum 0.57 cm Inner Diameter x 1.25 cm Outerwall Diameter

Taken from:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rolyan-Exercise-Catapult-Tubing-Rubber-Band-Slingshot-Resistant-Elastic-Dub-Dub-/251270602578
29-09-2013


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Thank you for that. I've heard that the plum is equal to TTS. Has anyone tried it?

And is there a source other than e-bay? It's problematic using e-bay from Spain

Ah, thanks for the PM answer


----------



## zwillie

Hi,

I have added the Rolyan tubes to the list.










Zwillie


----------



## TSM

This is exactly what I was looking for. Being new to tubes, I had no idea what to look for. This really clears things up for me. Thanks


----------



## TSM

as far as stretch factor, 100% of 10" is 10", so 500% of 10" would be 50", if my math is right. if not, please ignore me and I'll go away.


----------



## Samurai Samoht

zwillie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would say doubling the length is 100% stretch factor.
> 
> So stretching from 10" to 50" should be a stretch factor of 400%.


My calculator says this is correct.


----------



## muddog15

What would be a good tube for 1/2 inch steel or 7/16 inch lead. I'm thinking a full loop of 1745 on both sides? I would like to get some of the Dankung tubes and try them.


----------



## zwillie

Hi Muddog,

this should be enough power. About the same as TTR single.

Zwillie


----------



## muddog15

Thanks, I'll try to find some for sale here in the US.


----------



## CCHGN

well, I have to make sure if it's MM or inches. .30mm is .012", .022" is .55mm, etc


----------



## Hrawk

If you're referring to my charts, metric all the way.

I think from memory there's only 3 countries in the world still using Imperial measurements.

The Metric System - It Works.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Thank you for you time and info on this. I'm going with 1842s myself I think


----------



## HP Slingshots

been looking for something like this, Cheers 

-EpicAussie888


----------



## nike

very good


----------



## M.J

I just thought I'd add the measurements for the Simple-shot dipped latex medium and large tubes.
Medium cross section area is 16.13mm, making it just a trifle smaller than 2050
Large cross section is 23.75mm, or just slightly smaller than 4070.


----------



## zwillie




----------



## Amarsbar

Will looped 2040 be ok for hunting small birds with 3/8 steel


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Amarsbar said:


> Will looped 2040 be ok for hunting small birds with 3/8 steel


Yes just run them short and you will have plenty of speed.


----------



## kwinpr

Awesome chart!


----------



## wll

Just saved the last chart and put it on my desktop, a great bit of info.

wll


----------



## shruby61

I have a Daisy F16. I am new to this forum and a relative novice to slingshotting. I want to replace the tubes on this slingshot and need some advice on what size and type of tubing to use. I called Daisy and they said the size is 3/8 surgical tubing. I do not know if that is inner diameter or outer. This will be used for target shooting and light hunting. Thank you for your help. Scott


----------



## wll

shruby61 said:


> I have a Daisy F16. I am new to this forum and a relative novice to slingshotting. I want to replace the tubes on this slingshot and need some advice on what size and type of tubing to use. I called Daisy and they said the size is 3/8 surgical tubing. I do not know if that is inner diameter or outer. This will be used for target shooting and light hunting. Thank you for your help. Scott


Check my post under "Slingshot Modifications" on the F-16 The F-16 tube set is WAAAAY to heavy for good shooting, Check YouTube and PFS shooters post on it and see what he says.

The metal rod that that Daisy is made out of is good, and modifications can be done to shoot bands or tubes. As you can see I took off the grips and para-corded it, so now it is a thin carry sling and can be set up for great power and portability.

I will have more pics tomorrow to show the band set up I have on it.

wll


----------



## shruby61

Thanks Wll. The modifications look great. I bought 2 of them and may try that with one. I agree the stock tubing is too short and stiff. What tube brand and size would be an optimal fit for function on the F16 metal rod?


----------



## wll

shruby61 said:


> Thanks Wll. The modifications look great. I bought 2 of them and may try that with one. I agree the stock tubing is too short and stiff. What tube brand and size would be an optimal fit for function on the F16 metal rod?


I'm still experimenting big time as I'm getting back into this game after about a 20 year lay off ;- )

My mounting of the bands have a few modifications to what you see and I will post them as soon as I can. The one is for sure, the rubber when ran through the loop at the fork end MUST be tied to the body of the fork. It is a very fast and easy thing to do and stops the rubber from backing out. The rubber from the F-16 is over the forks and a small piece (1/4-3/8's) will be over the double bands near the middle just to try to keep the tubes from tangling.

Also, because I am so lazy the think I will forgo the pseudo tube thing and just go with looped tubes. I have 1745 and the 2050's are on their way. I have some of Tex's light tubes and may use them on another sling I have.

I will not be using the leather pouch that came with the sling as it is heavier than my kitchen sink, I feel it will slow velocity down quite a bit. I will be using a pouch from Tex or Ray ... both fine pouches for sure.

I will post these on my F-16 post when I can get a free moment.

wll


----------



## slingart

Great information.....but here is my dilemma I have been searching an answer for. I will be using Dankung 2050. For a 30" draw, how long should the bands be from the rear of a Rambone sling?


----------



## fred45

just a few hours ago got a package from china, must have beat the new year party!!! got a ergo steel frame and 10 meters of 2050 and 10 meters of 1842!!! tried pics having issues try later


----------



## pippofunghetto

M.J said:


> I would add that a larger cross-section makes for a heavier draw but not necessarily a faster band. Fatter tubes are better for large ammo but more layers of thinner tube will be faster. For example I would almost guarentee that 4-strand (one loop per side) 1842 is faster than 2-strand (one tube per side) 3060 even though the total amount of rubber is comperable.
> It's all about matching bands to ammo.
> 8-strand 2040 (two loops per side) is the bomb, though B)


Thanks a lot for the precious info!!
Could you please tell me where can i find in the forum the secton (if there is) where there teach how to make the loops starti g from scratch? The best is if i can (have the same like you) buy from simpleshot.com "ready to mount" but the same size/combo as the one on the pic above.

I am newbie and i just ordered a Dankung Panther wich will arrivevin few days

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## yonygg

Great chart, but how should I know which tube should go on each fork diameter?

For example I have a 1/4" diameter fork and I still have no clue which size tube I should choose for it and why.

Any help would be appreciated.

Tnx


----------



## Ubamajuba

Im super happy with 1632 red, but i need a little more power for bigger steel ammo. What is the next up that Dankung makes?

/uba


----------

